
Show HN: CampTarget, road routing and planning helper (updated) - nenadg
https://camptarget.com
======
nenadg
I've updated the app that I've already shown here on HN, with high regards to
previous comments and inputs, so please also check the original thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17076943](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17076943).

What changed? \- there is no mandatory login or requests for geolocation,
these are optional now \- layout is simplified \- the logic remains the same
with further improvements in calculating break points \- etc. random fixes

What is it all about?

This should be a small helper for people who are planning long road-trips. You
are encouraged to break your trip budget by days and hours your wish to spend
driving. Also you can choose what kind of content you would like to meet on
your destination(s). These trips can be extended, and trip budget calculations
can be edited any time.

Like in the original post, I would be more than greatful your comments and
feedback :)

~~~
nenadg
Oh, I forgot to mention, once you're logged in, you can share your route with
others, with 'Share this route' option. Unique link is created which can be
shared...

